# need help!!



## MonsterOutty1000 (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a 2013 outlander 1000 I recently put a lte slip on with there programmer....went on 2 rides and ran fine then on the last 1 it died at the truck and wouldn't crack so I just loaded it up and now when I crack it it idles about 900-1200 not long then it dies can some tell what they thinks wrong with it?


----------

